# draining sinus tract excision



## scooter1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Can someone point me in the right direction for codes pertaining to excision of a draining sinus tract, elbow ?  In the past I have used 11400-11402 for sinus tract excisions, but 
that has never felt right to me and I really want to be sure I am using the correct codes
I have also considered 11770,
Would really appreciate responses
Thank you


----------

